# Llano River near Mason



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm looking to kayak the Llano this weekend but have only waded around the town of Llano. Does anyone have recommendations of good put in/take outs? How is the fishing around Mason?

Thanks in advance,

Tyler


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

You should look into buying this book.

http://uedata.amazon.com/Fishing-Texas-Hill-Country-Fourth/dp/0578004704


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Drive to Llano and take ranch road 152 west. It will take you to the town of Castell (about 17 miles). Keep going another 10 miles until you hit Hwy 87. Head right until you get to the bridge that crosses the Llano. You can pull off on the right side, park under the bridge and launch your kayak there. Everything down river for a few miles is great fishing on the fly. I like big white zonkers, anything chartreuse, crawfish patterns and poppers. Bigger fish are usually within 3 feet of the bank.

If you want to do an all day drift, leave a car in Castell and float down. There will be a couple of areas to portage around, but not bad. Lots of Guadalupe bass in the faster water around the rocks.

The drive on 152 is very scenic and goes through some private ranches. It makes for a great day.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, this is also a great place to sight cast to catfish up to 5 lbs. They will occasionally take a big, black wooly bugger.


----------

